# Moving to Thailand questions



## cianan (May 21, 2013)

Hi folks,

My partner and I are looking to move to Thailand. I work for an online company based out of the US and my partner is self-employed. We are both US citizens.

I am trying to determine what kind of visas would work best for us and allow us the most flexibility. Needing to leave Thailand on a regular basis would not be a problem for us, but we would like to be able to settle down to some degree, so need to find options that allow us extended stay.

Any information you can provide would be great!


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

What are your and your partner's ages?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Because of the many variables it would be quickest if you went to the Thai embassy web site (for e.g. http://dc.thaiembdc.org/consular/VISA/Tourist.aspx) and read up on the main visa types, then spoke to the ppl at the nearest Thai embassy or consulate. 

You will need to decide if you want to declare the fact that you will be working - if you do then this narrows your visa options (and you will need a work permit) but at least you will not need to worry about the knock on the door.


----------

